# Kimber Custom CDP II 1911



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

...most beautiful firearm in existence...

I must buy. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Uh, OK. :smt017

Random.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Does it look like this? :smt017










Then you got the right one. :anim_lol:


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

All Righty Then!!!! Did you look at anything else? Did you buy the Pro, Ultra or what. I have the Ultra CDP II, and it is a very nice gun. Let us know how it shoots, the short versions can be very picky on the ammo you feed them. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The wifes is a Ultra II and she has been shooting 92s to 95s every week in the league on my reloads. Hasn't failed yet. Very accurate little pistol.


----------

